# love these prices



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.nreos.com/products.html

I think MFS is safe


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Way over priced. Pretty much by double.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't see ever needing inventory that bad.


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

WOW this company keeps trying to get us to do work for them in DE. what is thier PP price list look like?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

The sad part is people will still buy from them.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> http://www.nreos.com/products.html
> 
> I think MFS is safe


These fwams straight jacked those photos off of MFS and Bargain locks!!! Hahahahahahacks!!!!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

$8 a bottle for anti freeze :whistling2:

I just bought 6 cases at Menards for $2.87 :thumbup:


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Hahahah oh man those prices are insane!

You buy that antifreeze at kragen auto parts for 2 for $5


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



hammerhead said:


> $8 a bottle for anti freeze :whistling2:
> 
> I just bought 6 cases at Menards for $2.87 :thumbup:



I forgot to fill up my jugs at the shop last week and had to buy some from fleet farm, $15 for a 6 pack. I was pissed about paying that much but it seemed reasonable for 50/50


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I forgot to fill up my jugs at the shop last week and had to buy some from fleet farm, $15 for a 6 pack. I was pissed about paying that much but it seemed reasonable for 50/50



Sure like to figure out where you can buy bulk. I have called every supplier within 500 miles of me and it's cheaper by over a buck a gallon to buy cases of gallon jugs..........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bought a 55 gallon drum from a boat dealer going out of business once and the price came out to about $2 gallon.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I order my antifreeze by the skid typically from menards or lowes. Menards by far is the best price. Depending on who is working in contractor services I can get it for $2.00-$2.25 a gallon. Even out of season wait time is less than a week. 



mtmtnman said:


> Sure like to figure out where you can buy bulk. I have called every supplier within 500 miles of me and it's cheaper by over a buck a gallon to buy cases of gallon jugs..........


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

China Mart $2.97. 
Best price around here.


----------

